# Water Tower, Great Gaddesden July 2015



## jsp77 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Water Tower, Great Gaddesden*

Found out about this whilst doing a few searches on the net, There are 2 buildings, a water tower and pump station, i would advise not to attempt the ladder to the roof of the water tower as it unscure.

Searching the net there does not seem to be much about the place.

One thing i will say is there are squirels in the tower, my heart missed a beat when one fell form the roof just in front of me.

Any way on with the pics

*Water Tower*

























*Pump Station*










Enjoy


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2015)

Could be wrong but they don't look much like squirrels to me! They don't look like anything native to the UK.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 23, 2015)

krela said:


> Could be wrong but they don't look much like squirrels to me! They don't look like anything native to the UK.



I just thought they were juvenile ones. Will have to have a look and find out what they are. Thanks


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2015)

jsp77 said:


> I just thought they were juvenile ones. Will have to have a look and find out what they are. Thanks



Aaah could be, like I say I'm no expert.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 23, 2015)

Certainly looks like a squirrel and a rat like thingy... 

Another great report.


----------



## smiler (Aug 23, 2015)

Apart from the colour, I thought dormice


----------



## Newage (Aug 23, 2015)

Well apart from all you wildlife freaks I like the water tower it's a sweet looking building.

Oh and I thought they were wing-less bats but what do I know...

Cheers newage


----------



## smiler (Aug 23, 2015)

Newage said:


> Well apart from all you wildlife freaks I like the water tower it's a sweet looking building.
> 
> Oh and I thought they were wing-less bats but what do I know...
> 
> Yeah, Got a bit sidetracked there and you're right it is a lovely building, the spiral stairs I especially liked, Nicely Done jsp Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Aug 23, 2015)

Still not sure on the wildlife front.... That one poking his head out pic two that made me chuckle.

Nice tower that.


----------



## degenerate (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice one. I like it and whatever wildlife it may be!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 23, 2015)

Look like weasels to me, pretty unusual to see them like that!
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI39ew45LAxwIVBhfbCh25WADq

Again great looking explore too!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 23, 2015)

I can help immensley here, its a glis glis or edible doormouse they were introduced to the UK by the romans as a food source. They have a mouse shaped face and a squirrel style body (little smaller) complete with a bushy tail. Had a family of these little guys living at the top of my parents garden in the shed, they pack a very nasty nip if you upset them 

superb set though fella and love the head looking at you as if to say "sling your hook"


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 24, 2015)

Priority 7 said:


> I can help immensley here, its a glis glis or edible doormouse they were introduced to the UK by the romans as a food source. They have a mouse shaped face and a squirrel style body (little smaller) complete with a bushy tail. Had a family of these little guys living at the top of my parents garden in the shed, they pack a very nasty nip if you upset them
> 
> superb set though fella and love the head looking at you as if to say "sling your hook"



Thanks for the clarification, your spot on.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice looking site, I love the three brass taps over the sink!Great shots and write up.


----------



## Duo42115 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, bit of a long time lurker on the forum and yet to post since I moved. This tower was very local to me so got a few shots from a nice Sunday 'splore, when I eventually get my pc's back in order I'll drop a quick report. Have to say a couple of years back I didn't see any glis glis about here but I know they're about in the area (if you ever get one stuck in your house bait a trap with apple, they like it, and put the cage on a thick stack of newspapers or similar as they try to get out and will mess up flooring).

Back to business though, I'm surprised you didn't post up pics of the graffiti which isn't too bad. With you on the ladder front, the floor is totally gone for the balcony and the ladder itself only bolts on at the top but looks a little too rusty to hold anything but itself.

Great report and pics there, enjoyed looking and remembering when I used to do this kind of stuff


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Aug 24, 2015)

They look a bit like sugar gliders, I would pay this place a visit just to see these little guys alone!

Just googled Glis Glis as Duo above said and found the following:

"It was accidentally introduced to the town of Tring in England through an escape from Lionel Walter Rothschild's private collection in 1902.[9] As a result, the British edible dormouse population, now 30,000 strong,[10][11] is concentrated in a 200-square-mile (520 km2) triangle between Beaconsfield, Aylesbury, and Luton, around the southeast side of the Chiltern Hills.[12]

Though this animal is regarded as a pest by some,[9] in the United Kingdom the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 prohibits certain methods of killing and taking it, and removing them may require a licence.[11]"[/I]


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 26, 2015)

This place has really intrigued me & have located it with the intent of a visit (where have your pics gone?)
I have found a bit of history in that it used to service an old villa, apparently the main "track" into the woods was the front drive.
I assume there is now no sign of the house?


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 26, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> This place has really intrigued me & have located it with the intent of a visit (where have your pics gone?)
> I have found a bit of history in that it used to service an old villa, apparently the main "track" into the woods was the front drive.
> I assume there is now no sign of the house?



pics back on (broken link) i did not see any signs of the house, but will have a good look if i visit again.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 26, 2015)

Ha ha...that's a cracking report that!


----------

